# Maddie - New puppy!



## hcdoxies

Brought a new puppy home today  Her name is Maddie and she is, of course, a miniature dachshund  She's 11.5 weeks (born 9/7/10) and is a chocolate based red dapple longhair.

Fed her her first chicken RMB meal tonight (chicken necks - about 3 hours after she got home) and she caught on right away! (see the attached picture)

Here are some pictures of her:



















The male I plan to breed her to is actually a former puppy of ours - Mandy and O'Malley's son. (Mandy currently has a litter by O'Malley - you can see them under Pictures > Mandy's Litter Growth Page)

Toby - Black/cream male longhair - so stunning!


----------



## DaneMama

So cute!!!! She's a lucky girl :wink:


----------



## cprcheetah

She is very pretty.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Awww....so cute! I love her coloring! :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy

She's beautiful. Love her colouring as well. That headshot is an awesome photo btw. It'll be interesting to see what colour pups they have.


----------



## hcdoxies

Thanks guys!

They will have:

Red/cream
Chocolate/tan/cream
Black/tan/cream

Solid and dapple

All longhair

She comes from a litter of eight  So if she has 6-8 puppies, that's a good chance of a lot of fun variety!

She's hanging with the big girls now - she makes 8  They all cuddled up last night together and she was romping around the yard with them this morning. She has already figured out the deck steps and the doggy door!


----------



## Khan

Such a cutie!
Did you say 8...? As in you're mom to 8 furkids! I know they are small but whew, that makes me tired just thinking about it! I guess that really makes me a slacker since I just have the 3 LOL!! They are lucky to have you for mom; but I'm sure you are equally as lucky!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

You have the most beautiful dachshunds! She looks like such a little doll, I wanna smooch her!


----------



## hcdoxies

Yup, eight! Definitely not unheard of, but average is 4-5, usually.

My last girl who had 7-8 in a litter was Bailey - she is the kind of Mom who could have 8 puppies in 3 hours and be like, "That's it? Psh, I could have had two more!" That's how Maddie's Mom is - she doesn't blink an eye. So, that's good 

Bailey with eight:









haha, you're better than me - I have just one!


----------



## hcdoxies

Maddie ate 5.8 oz of chicken necks this evening! She weighs 4 lbs, 12 oz so I gave her 7.6 oz (10%), knowing she wouldn't eat it all.

It's so amazing how fast they get it... They're like, "oh yeah, I'm a CARNIVORE!"


----------



## BrownieM

Holy Moly! I just looked at your website and saw that you had 3 different litters within one month!! That's a lot of puppies running around!!!


----------



## hcdoxies

BrownieM said:


> Holy Moly! I just looked at your website and saw that you had 3 different litters within one month!! That's a lot of puppies running around!!!


You're telling me! I only have five in-tact females... ALL FIVE came into heat within 5 weeks of each other. Luckily Lizzy (the culprit that started all the heats) was too young to breed, and a blessing in disguise - Penny didn't get pregnant. God was watching out for my sanity, LOL!


----------



## CorgiPaws

hcdoxies said:


> You're telling me! I only have five in-tact females... ALL FIVE came into heat within 5 weeks of each other. Luckily Lizzy (the culprit that started all the heats) was too young to breed, and a blessing in disguise - Penny didn't get pregnant. God was watching out for my sanity, LOL!


How long do you wait before breeding them? How old?

That is a LOT of puppies. You must spend a fortune on health testing to have that many doggies!


----------



## hcdoxies

CorgiPaws said:


> How long do you wait before breeding them? How old?
> 
> That is a LOT of puppies. You must spend a fortune on health testing to have that many doggies!


The health testing really isn't that expensive. It's sad to see so many breeders forgoing it because of the supposed expense. For me, it's $15 for a patella exam, $25 for a CERF exam, and $40 for a PRA test.

I wait until their second heat.


----------



## CorgiPaws

hcdoxies said:


> The health testing really isn't that expensive. It's sad to see so many breeders forgoing it because of the supposed expense. For me, it's $15 for a patella exam, $25 for a CERF exam, and $40 for a PRA test.
> 
> I wait until their second heat.


I get so stuck in large breed mode. I didn't realize that's all that was required for your breed. 
Boxers require more tests. Silly Boxers.


----------



## xxshaelxx

hcdoxies said:


> I wait until their second heat.


Whoa, whoa, whoa! Wait! What was that? Dogs generally have their second heat at about a year old. From everything I've learned since getting my dogs, I've pretty much gleaned that it's dangerous to breed your dogs under eighteen months old, and any reputable breeder waits until their bitch is two years old. Why would you breed your dogs at a year old?


----------



## hcdoxies

xxshaelxx said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa! Wait! What was that? Dogs generally have their second heat at about a year old. From everything I've learned since getting my dogs, I've pretty much gleaned that it's dangerous to breed your dogs under eighteen months old, and any reputable breeder waits until their bitch is two years old. Why would you breed your dogs at a year old?


Don't worry! Smaller breeds tend to have their heats every 9-10 months. This holds true for dachshunds, too. So, at earliest you're looking at 16 months. And, unlike larger breeds (labs, for example), that's about the time doxies are done growing.


----------



## hcdoxies

Here's Maddie at a little over 4 months!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Soooo pretty!


----------



## luvMyBRT

What a little doll!


----------



## werecatrising

hcdoxies said:


> You're telling me! I only have five in-tact females... ALL FIVE came into heat within 5 weeks of each other. Luckily Lizzy (the culprit that started all the heats) was too young to breed, and a blessing in disguise - Penny didn't get pregnant. God was watching out for my sanity, LOL!


Is there a reason that you HAVE TO breed them when they come into heat? 

You do have beautiful dogs!


----------



## hcdoxies

werecatrising said:


> Is there a reason that you HAVE TO breed them when they come into heat?
> 
> You do have beautiful dogs!


Thank you very much!

When you skip a heat you are causing more stress on the body because you are allowing more time for the uterus to heal. When the uterus is healed and then is forced to accommodate another litter, it is tearing new tissues and creating permanent damage.

ETA -- This is only practiced on healthy females, of course, and with consideration of how well they did their previous whelping, how well they cared for their puppies, and how well they "bounced back".


----------



## hcdoxies

Here's Maddie at almost 8 months old! She's so beautiful! She's 11 pounds now, so she'll be about 13-14 pounds as an adult. She is developing beautfuly! Has a very nice coat and a fantastic personality! I would like to see her rear come down some (she's a bit high in the rear), but at 8 months old you can't blame her for that -- she has more developing to do, and I expect she will mature nicely


----------



## xellil

Someone told me that my Snorkels huge overbite was probably caused by being bred so often her body was sucking back calcium from her jaw, causing it to shrink.

Could that be true?


----------



## hcdoxies

xellil said:


> Someone told me that my Snorkels huge overbite was probably caused by being bred so often her body was sucking back calcium from her jaw, causing it to shrink.
> 
> Could that be true?


That sounds incredibly far-fetched. I _highly_ doubt that's true. It's likely that Snorkel was simply ill-bred, coming from a questionable background.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Maddie is beautiful! She has eyes like Tanis... like an old soul!


----------



## hcdoxies

Thank you!!!

Here's another picture of Maddie and Lexi (they were walking away both holding the same toy)










And my 3 year old, Logan, playing tug-o-war with both of them (Logan won... barely!)


----------



## xellil

hcdoxies said:


> That sounds incredibly far-fetched. I _highly_ doubt that's true. It's likely that Snorkel was simply ill-bred, coming from a questionable background.


Thanks - I was just curious, I am no expert on female dogs (far from it) but it doesn't look to me like she's had puppies in her lifetime, her belly is very smooth. 

I'm sure she comes from a questionable background, that little hussy!! LOLOLOL!

i love that photo from the rear, is there anything cuter than a dachshund going the other direction, with those ears and tails?


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I've heard that overbites in dachshunds are hereditary and that knowledgeable breeders won't breed a dog with an overbite.

I LOVE the pic of Maddie and Lexi side by side!


----------



## xellil

mischiefgrrl said:


> I've heard that overbites in dachshunds are hereditary and that knowledgeable breeders won't breed a dog with an overbite.
> 
> I LOVE the pic of Maddie and Lexi side by side!


yep, it wouldn't bother me except she has trouble picking up food, and when some jerky vet calls her parrot mouth. I can make fun of it, but it ticks me off when someone else does.

I love all the photos in this thread, I hope there are more coming!

It also seems to me there are hardly any standard-size dachshunds around, they are mostly little ones.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Awww poor girl! It's just another thing that makes you love her so much!


----------



## hcdoxies

Oh! And here's an updated picture of Toby - Maddie's "husband" (when she's old enough)  He'll be two in August, and was born here (from Mandy and O'Malley)


----------



## xellil

mischiefgrrl said:


> Awww poor girl! It's just another thing that makes you love her so much!


No, I wouldn't trade her for the best bred dachshund in the world, but all these great photos make me think about getting her a buddy. Maddie is adorable and I love her color, Tiffa is unbelievably cute, it's like looking in an ice cream store window thinking that all the flavors look better than the next and wondering if you can get one of each.

Toby - very, very handsome. Do you trim his tail like that, or is it natural?


----------



## hcdoxies

xellil said:


> No, I wouldn't trade her for the best bred dachshund in the world, but all these great photos make me think about getting her a buddy. Maddie is adorable and I love her color, Tiffa is unbelievably cute, it's like looking in an ice cream store window thinking that all the flavors look better than the next and wondering if you can get one of each.
> 
> Toby - very, very handsome. Do you trim his tail like that, or is it natural?


Dachshunds are SOOO like icecream - that is a perfect comparison! They come in so many different colors and patterns -- the combinations are "endless"! It's quite an amazing breed -- I woudn't want to own anything different!

His tail is trimmed but it really is that long and feathery.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

xellil said:


> No, I wouldn't trade her for the best bred dachshund in the world, but all these great photos make me think about getting her a buddy. Maddie is adorable and I love her color, Tiffa is unbelievably cute, it's like looking in an ice cream store window thinking that all the flavors look better than the next and wondering if you can get one of each.


I know the feeling. 3 of my pets are rescues and I love them to no end. I wanted a companion for Tanis and it made sense to get Tiffa from Molly so I knew the background of her, how she was raised and got to see her personality through all of the videos and communication from Molly. The last thing I wanted to do was add a 4th pet to the mix that would make the others miserable. They all get along beautifully!


----------



## xellil

Well, I think fate sometimes just gives us what we need even if sometimes we don't know we need it. I was sure not in the market for a dachshund when I spied Snorkels and knew I had to have her - it was love at first sight (one-sided but hey that's ok). 

But I do hope the next member of my family is a dachshund! I am just smitten with everything about her, I could sit and watch her 24/7. She snores, so she is also entertaining while she is asleep.

i didn't realize or had forgotten Tiffa came from Molly - that's cool! That picture of her running with the bone, that is totally priceless.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I wasn't in the market at all for a doxie... I thought I didn't care for them in fact! Then I met Molly through this website and when I saw a picture of Tiffa that was it.... She's my crazy wittle puppy and I wuvs her soooo much. She's trying to bite my fingers right now as I try to type this.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Congratulations on your new puppy - Maddie!


----------



## bernadettelevis

She's adorable and so beautiful!

Could you send one of her puppies to Austria :tongue: ?


----------



## RaisingWolves

You have beautiful pups! I honestly think we will own a doxie one day.


----------



## hcdoxies

Here's Maddie bathed, brushed and stacked - 8 months old!


----------



## hcdoxies

I'm bating her with a dehydrated anchovy, btw (in keeping with PMR)


----------

